# Love handles we all dislike



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

Diet is usually the common answer found when I read about losing love handles. I myself have them and dislike that a lot. They widen my lower waist area and looks horrible when comparing to my overall physique. Any success stories on ridding these ugly things? Im an Endomorph btw.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't eat sugar for a month.  Get up and so some cardio every morning before you eat anything.  Pack a cooler cook everything. Drink twice as much water as you want to. Don't make excuses that your tired... get in there and SFW


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks i will try and let you know how it goes.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 17, 2014)

It also comes down to genetics. Certain body parts are the last to lose fat, usually the stomach for men and hips for women. What's your body-fat percentage?


----------



## MakkawyMo (Mar 21, 2014)

Around 12-13 %
I've been doing cardio lately. Would you say Stairmaster is better than a treadmill ?


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

exactlyyy!!!! only way!!!


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

DOMS said:


> It also comes down to genetics. Certain body parts are the last to lose fat, usually the stomach for men and hips for women. What's your body-fat percentage?



That's my problem.


----------



## futureMrO (Apr 9, 2014)

DOMS said:


> It also comes down to genetics. Certain body parts are the last to lose fat, usually the stomach for men and hips for women. What's your body-fat percentage?


lol genetics suck haha i hold no fat in my upper body, its all around my lower back, hips and lower stomach


----------



## VanessaNicole (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi.

In addition to the comments above, there is mounting evidence that food choices do, in fact, affect body weight distribution in reference to VAT, or visceral abdominal fat. 

The bright side is that because this particular weight distribution is readily mobilized, it's usually quite responsive to training and diet changes!

First of all, I echo the comment above about avoiding refined sugars. You should also avoid refined flour, instant oatmeal--things like that.

Secondly, increase your intake of poly and monounsaturated fats--avocado, nuts, PB, olive oil, etc...And absolutely avoid trans fats, and excessive saturated fats, particularly when they are combined with sugar.

Next, fasted cardio--visceral fat stores really respond to this in my humble opinion.

Am I understanding correctly that you are lean everywhere except this area? Do you think you could build some more lean mass in order to improve proportions and increase BMR?


----------



## Getbig2 (Apr 26, 2014)

Great advice here


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Good stuff in here... I'm getting educated... Thanks!


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2014)

VanessaNicole said:


> Hi.
> 
> In addition to the comments above, there is mounting evidence that food choices do, in fact, affect body weight distribution in reference to VAT, or visceral abdominal fat.
> 
> ...




Some very good points, particularly the addition of LMB to help proportions.  If it is really due to genetics, another consideration is coolsculpting.  I decided to give it a try about 4 months ago and have to say it noticeably reduced my love handles and lower belly fat, stubborn areas for me.


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 6, 2014)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Some very good points, particularly the addition of LMB to help proportions.  If it is really due to genetics, another consideration is coolsculpting.  I decided to give it a try about 4 months ago and have to say it noticeably reduced my love handles and lower belly fat, stubborn areas for me.



Unless it's surgical, it's bunk. 

Also, a single strand of human DNA contains at least 3 billion coding units for every single potential phenotype, and the same code is present in every single cell in your body--Not a single one of those codes is for love handles.

Unless you have a serious chromosomal disorder, or a nasty mutation, gene's cannot be blamed for excess fat storage anywhere on the body.

Also, there is a genetic order for distribution (although, if you don't over consume excess food energy you won't store extra), and if you use surgical techniques to remove the fat cells in a particular area, the fat will be stored in the secondary storage areas--like, say, the face. Or the back of the arms.

And if you have excess fat stores that you are not able to get rid of through diet and exercise, you will likely regain any weight removed surgically. Which, horrifically, can give you a FAT FACE. Or whatever other area is next up.

In conclusion, I don't even need to know what this is to know that it's spam.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 7, 2014)

VanessaNicole said:


> Unless it's surgical, it's bunk.
> 
> Also, a single strand of human DNA contains at least 3 billion coding units for every single potential phenotype, and the same code is present in every single cell in your body--Not a single one of those codes is for love handles.
> 
> ...




My comments were my opinion that were shared with the OP.  Zeltiq may not work for everyone, but it sure does work for quite a few people including myself.  The fat reduction I experienced was not extreme, but it also has not been followed by fat gain in other areas.  I have been on this board for ~4 years and did not chose to start spamming with that post.   You made a legitimate comment about gaining fat in other areas, but the post was not spam.  If the OP is interested, look into Zeltiq, if not ignore the post.  No harm either way.  Best of luck with the love handles.


----------

